# Power Supply exploded out of the blue



## cheeyc (May 6, 2014)

My power supply exploded for unknown reason, other components are working fine...from what I guess from the photo, it look like a fuse exploded for me, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 can I send for warranty to be replaced? Why main fuse, sub-phase fuse,3-pin plug, surge, all no blow but the fuse inside exploded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It exploded the moment I turn on the PC...no raining/thunderstorm. It sound like those electric mosquito racket when killing mosquito but 4x louder. I've highlighted the parts that blow out, can anyone tell me what is that? My 2 cent, dun buy anything from Aerocool, even my OEM delta still holds up well for 10 years, this unit just lasted 8 months  . I did research this model from techpwerup, mostly positive feedback from the site thou. Could it be the PSU not compatible with Haswell system? In fact, I just upgraded the system a month ago. 













Credit: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Aerocool/GT-700SG/

Update: (close look)





It appear that another chips also burned, according to techpowerup review, it write"The standby PWM controller is a TNY280PN IC: the flagship of the TinySwitch-III series. The diode that rectifies the 5VSB rail is a PFR10L60CT."


----------



## R-T-B (May 6, 2014)

Looks like a cheap capacitor in the build exploded... or possibly a resistor or fuse yeah, cause that's a funky looking capacitor.

Warranty is your best route...  But I assume you have now opened it?  I hope it's not noticeable...

PS:  If you're in USA, I can make you a really good deal on a superbly reliable PSU...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 6, 2014)

Just be happy the fuse blew, and not your motherboard etc.


----------



## n-ster (May 6, 2014)

I never cheap out on PSUs since I'm paranoid of these things and I also want clean power to my components...

Glad it didn't take any other parts with it!


----------



## cheeyc (May 6, 2014)

n-ster said:


> I never cheap out on PSUs since I'm paranoid of these things and I also want clean power to my components...
> 
> Glad it didn't take any other parts with it!


This is not cheap at all, it cost around US100/MYR300, for this money I can get Seasonic 520W or Cooler master GS series, I bought this because it has gold certified and modular design


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 6, 2014)

RMA it if you can, if not, throw it in the bin and rejoice at not having to replace anything else.


----------



## R-T-B (May 6, 2014)

Yes, often times power supplies do bad things to other parts.  That does look like a fuse at second glance though so you SHOULD be ok.


----------



## n-ster (May 6, 2014)

cheeyc said:


> This is not cheap at all, it cost around US100/MYR300, for this money I can get Seasonic 520W or Cooler master GS series, I bought this because it has gold certified and modular design



Ah well that might be why it didnt take any parts with it! You might just been unlucky


----------



## R-T-B (May 6, 2014)

n-ster is right.  I've had supposedly reputable brands blow up, even seasonics (1 anyhow), but the good ones almost never hurt the rest of the system.

Bad luck though...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 6, 2014)

My mate bought a seasonic ages ago that let out all it's magic smoke on the first power up.


----------



## R-T-B (May 6, 2014)

Not the magic smoke!


----------



## cheeyc (May 6, 2014)

R-T-B said:


> Yes, often times power supplies do bad things to other parts.  That does look like a fuse at second glance though so you SHOULD be ok.


I do have Belkin surge that feed the whole system, that fuse did not blew out instead... now I not sure still want to use or not after return from RMA, or ditch this PSU and get other brands


----------



## R-T-B (May 6, 2014)

Well, I can't be certain, but as said every PSU manufacturer has a bad day.  As much as I want to tell you to buy a new one (because I happen to be selling one, hehe) I'd say try your luck with RMA process.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 6, 2014)

Ditch it, and get a Seasonic or a Corsair.


----------



## 95Viper (May 6, 2014)

Well... looks to be labeled "L 250U".
So, I would say it is a 250 micro henry inductor.


----------



## Relayer (May 6, 2014)

It might just be the angle of the camera but it looks like the main cap is bulging too.


----------



## Devon68 (May 6, 2014)

You shouldn't have open it. It might affect your RMA (as in they might decline to RMA it if they find out). If it's under warranty just take it back to the shop and let them deal with the RMA.


----------



## RCoon (May 6, 2014)

tigger said:


> Ditch it, and get a Seasonic or a Corsair.


 
This. or any Sea Sonic OEM.

Also Tigger, as a brit you are required to change your avatar to a characer from In the Night Garden. Don't ask questions. There's no time to explain.


----------



## cheeyc (May 6, 2014)

95Viper said:


> Well... looks to be labeled "L 250U".
> So, I would say it is a 250 micro henry inductor.


This is the closest photo I can get...it look like some glass debris inside the tubing. It written 250V not 250U, if the position is correct, I think Z1 mean  zener diode/ F1 mean fuse...just my opinion


----------



## cheeyc (May 6, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> You shouldn't have open it. It might affect your RMA (as in they might decline to RMA it if they find out). If it's under warranty just take it back to the shop and let them deal with the RMA.


I am curious to know what happening inside, if I take to RMA only then it might happen again...no point to RMA


----------



## AsRock (May 6, 2014)

That's why your better leaving shit on 24\7 as it avoids the surge when you do turn things on. Good to hear it did not take any thing with it.


RMA it and hope they don't notice you opened it and sell the new unit if you think it happen again which the new unit might be a revised version and could of been just bad luck..

It make me some what weary of it as i like to stick which the actual company that makes the good PSU and not some one who uses parts of another like Corsair which in fact do not always use say Seasonic insides.

Might pay $20 or so for a Seasonic branded PSU but you can be rest assured it's what it is.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 6, 2014)

cheeyc said:


> This is not cheap at all, it cost around US100/MYR300, for this money I can get Seasonic 520W or Cooler master GS series, I bought this because it has gold certified and modular design


Aerocool isn't known for making quality PSUs.  Seasonic and Enermax are.




AsRock said:


> That's why your better leaving shit on 27\7 as it avoids the surge when you do turn things on. Good to hear it did not take any thing with it.


I lose more quality PSUs on my server which runs 24/7 (not sleeping either) than any other computer which is turned off every night.  Instead of refusing to turn on, they unexpectedly turn off.  In terms of data, the latter is much worse.  In every situation I've lost an Enermax PSU, no damage was done to components.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 6, 2014)

Yeah Aerocool isn't exactly top stuff. You should definitely RMA


----------



## AsRock (May 6, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Aerocool isn't known for making quality PSUs.  Seasonic and Enermax are.
> 
> 
> 
> I lose more quality PSUs on my server which runs 24/7 (not sleeping either) than any other computer which is turned off every night.  Instead of refusing to turn on, they unexpectedly turn off.  In terms of data, the latter is much worse.  In every situation I've lost an Enermax PSU, no damage was done to components.




I just had more stuff die when turned on then being left on..


----------



## 95Viper (May 6, 2014)

Actually, if you don't know how (or wish to learn before working with electric circuits) to diagnose what caused the flow of increased current through the inductor and caused the failure; then, you can try the rma or toss it and get a good, quality PSU.

That inductor looks to be on the high voltage side of the transformer. And, is probably being used in a circuit to filter out unwanted HF on the AC.

Disclaimer:  Know what you are doing before working with electricity... It can and will, maim or, possibly, kill you.
You should know and use proper practices for handling electricity, before working with it; otherwise, your playing with it and playing with your life.

EDIT:


cheeyc said:


> I am curious to know what happening inside, if I take to RMA only then it might happen again...no point to RMA


I would encourage you to take a course.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 6, 2014)

AsRock said:


> 27\7



I want to move to this magical land.


----------



## AsRock (May 6, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> I want to move to this magical land.



HAHA oops .  Maybe i had a feel long week HA.


----------



## andrewsmc (May 6, 2014)

AsRock said:


> That's why your better leaving shit on 24\7 as it avoids the surge when you do turn things on. Good to hear it did not take any thing with it.



Not to offend but I completely disagree. You will have issues either way, PSU are designed to fail just like everything else. A well build psu will hold up until its lifespan is up. leaving all of your components on all the time is like saying you should leave your car on all the time. Wear and tear after just a year is much more IMO.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 6, 2014)

AsRock said:


> I just had more stuff die when turned on then being left on..


Because they fail the POST thereby protecting components.  A PSU (especially a not-so-good one) can partially fail and keep running.  Doesn't mean it should be running.


----------



## Frick (May 6, 2014)

tigger said:


> Ditch it, and get a Seasonic or a Corsair.





RCoon said:


> This. or any Sea Sonic OEM.





AsRock said:


> That's why your better leaving shit on 24\7 as it avoids the surge when you do turn things on. Good to hear it did not take any thing with it.
> 
> RMA it and hope they don't notice you opened it and sell the new unit if you think it happen again which the new unit might be a revised version and could of been just bad luck..
> 
> ...



Hey, my tea pot is boiling and it is not on fire, IT HAS GOT BE A SEASONIC! A light is dim on my Volvo, THAT CAN'T BE A SEASONIC. My apartment, and the tree outside it, is clearly made by Seasonic; it's not on fire. This forum is made by Seasonic, i can tell from how some of the pixels are not on fire.

This is getting silly guys. This could have happened with ANY PSU, even that AX1500i monster. Or ANY Seasonic made unit. RMA that shit, the chances of the second one blowing is low and if it happens again I'd take a look at the wiring in the house because that is not supposed to happen, not even to things NOT made by Seasonic.

By the way, I've had a Seasonic made Corsair fail on me. I bet they had Delta (those suckers) make it and then slapped a Seasonic sticker on it, because if it was a Seasonic it would not have failed.


----------



## R-T-B (May 6, 2014)

Frick said:


> By the way, I've had a Seasonic made Corsair fail on me. I bet they had Delta (those suckers) make it and then slapped a Seasonic sticker on it, because if it was a Seasonic it would not have failed.




Did you not read about the magic smoke?

We mentioned this...


----------



## crmaris (May 6, 2014)

this is a serious problem in the primary side. Don't mess with it, either give it for recycle or go to a proper repair shop to fix it (if it worths it since it will surely have blown the bridge rectifier and most likely some of the fets of the APFC and even the minor switchers. And these fets are expensive especially when you buy them in small quantities.)

ps. apparently he cannot RMA it since he open it, so voided the warranty


----------



## Assimilator (May 6, 2014)

So... your 8-month-old PSU, i.e. still well within warranty, failed... and your first instinct was to void the warranty by opening it up?

Even if you could get the unit repaired by an electronics shop, I wouldn't trust the result with powering my PC. It might seem to work fine but (for example) the ripple could be through the roof and you wouldn't know until your motherboard dies.

Bin this Aerocool and get something decent. There is a reason it was the same price as a 520W Seasonic.


----------



## cheeyc (May 7, 2014)

crmaris said:


> this is a serious problem in the primary side. Don't mess with it, either give it for recycle or go to a proper repair shop to fix it (if it worths it since it will surely have blown the bridge rectifier and most likely some of the fets of the APFC and even the minor switchers. And these fets are expensive especially when you buy them in small quantities.)
> 
> ps. apparently he cannot RMA it since he open it, so voided the warranty





Assimilator said:


> So... your 8-month-old PSU, i.e. still well within warranty, failed... and your first instinct was to void the warranty by opening it up?
> 
> Even if you could get the unit repaired by an electronics shop, I wouldn't trust the result with powering my PC. It might seem to work fine but (for example) the ripple could be through the roof and you wouldn't know until your motherboard dies.
> 
> Bin this Aerocool and get something decent. There is a reason it was the same price as a 520W Seasonic.


I already sent in the unit for warranty and they accepted the unit. They said need to wait latest 2-3 months to get it back...omg. The top part has no seals and look user openable to clean the fan inside. The bottom is covered with seal. Not sure is aesthetics purpose or what. Not until they check this forum and realized this unit has opened.  Actually I used to open my Asus laptop and break the seal obviously but they still accept the laptop for warranty.


----------



## Aquinus (May 7, 2014)

AsRock said:


> I just had more stuff die when turned on then being left on..


This has been my experience too, but that very well could just be luck of the draw.



Assimilator said:


> Bin this Aerocool and get something decent. There is a reason it was the same price as a 520W Seasonic.


As they say, you get what you pay for. Seasonic also usually has pretty good RMA terms as well.


----------



## cheeyc (May 7, 2014)

Frick said:


> By the way, I've had a Seasonic made Corsair fail on me. I bet they had Delta (those suckers) make it and then slapped a Seasonic sticker on it, because if it was a Seasonic it would not have failed.


I guess Seasonic don't explode/burn like this at least. It would be great if it fail silently rather than explosion/blow out.


----------



## AsRock (May 7, 2014)

Frick said:


> Hey, my tea pot is boiling and it is not on fire, IT HAS GOT BE A SEASONIC! A light is dim on my Volvo, THAT CAN'T BE A SEASONIC. My apartment, and the tree outside it, is clearly made by Seasonic; it's not on fire. This forum is made by Seasonic, i can tell from how some of the pixels are not on fire.
> 
> This is getting silly guys. This could have happened with ANY PSU, even that AX1500i monster. Or ANY Seasonic made unit. RMA that shit, the chances of the second one blowing is low and if it happens again I'd take a look at the wiring in the house because that is not supposed to happen, not even to things NOT made by Seasonic.
> 
> By the way, I've had a Seasonic made Corsair fail on me. I bet they had Delta (those suckers) make it and then slapped a Seasonic sticker on it, because if it was a Seasonic it would not have failed.




What i was trying to say if you want some thing get the original, if you buy 3rd party expect it and not saying Corsair or anyone else does this but they can change what the reviewed item was and end up worse.  Maybe seasonic don't allow too many changes out off there spec not to sure..

I just know Seasonic as a label and a manufacture of PSU's so i trust the original people who make them more than a 3rd party.



Aquinus said:


> This has been my experience too, but that very well could just be luck of the draw.
> 
> 
> *As they say, you get what you pay for.* Seasonic also usually has pretty good RMA terms as well.



yup ..


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2014)

Frick said:


> Hey, my tea pot is boiling and it is not on fire, IT HAS GOT BE A SEASONIC! A light is dim on my Volvo, THAT CAN'T BE A SEASONIC. My apartment, and the tree outside it, is clearly made by Seasonic; it's not on fire. This forum is made by Seasonic, i can tell from how some of the pixels are not on fire.
> 
> This is getting silly guys. This could have happened with ANY PSU, even that AX1500i monster. Or ANY Seasonic made unit. RMA that shit, the chances of the second one blowing is low and if it happens again I'd take a look at the wiring in the house because that is not supposed to happen, not even to things NOT made by Seasonic.
> 
> By the way, I've had a Seasonic made Corsair fail on me. I bet they had Delta (those suckers) make it and then slapped a Seasonic sticker on it, because if it was a Seasonic it would not have failed.


 
If I could buy a Sea Sonic tree, you bet your ass I'd buy it.
Photosynthesis 80 Plus GOLD standard


----------



## Aquinus (May 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> If I could buy a Sea Sonic tree, you bet your ass I'd buy it.
> Photosynthesis 80 Plus GOLD standard



Those panels better be >89% efficient!


----------

